# Lightrooms Presets



## asberry2015 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have downloaded a few Lightroom presets that are called cinematic film look. I really like them however I am not a big fan of the big black bars on the top and bottom of each photo. I understand that is part of the "film look" but I'd prefer to just remove them. How would I go about that? Is it even possible? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 12, 2015)

You could make a virtual copy of one of these altered images and then reset the development settings. 
Now you can examine the difference between both


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 12, 2015)

asberry2015 said:


> I have downloaded a few Lightroom presets that are called cinematic film look. I really like them however I am not a big fan of the big black bars on the top and bottom of each photo. I understand that is part of the "film look" but I'd prefer to just remove them. How would I go about that? Is it even possible?



Yes, of course that is possible. It's just a preset, so everything is done in the Develop module and can be undone as well. 

The bars were probably made using the 'Effects' block, or with a filter. First check the 'Effects' block, especially Vignetting. If something is applied there, set it to zero and see if that removes the bars. If nothing is set there, then select the Graduated filter and see if a small light grey dot shows up in the black bar. That would indicate it's made with a filter. Click on the dot to activate it, then click 'Reset' to remove the effect. If you've found it, you can make a new preset with all the adjustments except the bars.


----------



## asberry2015 (Aug 13, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, of course that is possible. It's just a preset, so everything is done in the Develop module and can be undone as well.
> 
> The bars were probably made using the 'Effects' block, or with a filter. First check the 'Effects' block, especially Vignetting. If something is applied there, set it to zero and see if that removes the bars. If nothing is set there, then select the Graduated filter and see if a small light grey dot shows up in the black bar. That would indicate it's made with a filter. Click on the dot to activate it, then click 'Reset' to remove the effect. If you've found it, you can make a new preset with all the adjustments except the bars.




Thank you so much for your help! It was the Graduated filter that was creating the black bars.


----------

